

Forget the CEO, the Entrepreneur, the Lawyer and everyone else. Ask the mice. - mmorris
http://thenextweb.com/entrepreneur/2010/10/14/forget-the-ceo-the-entrepreneur-the-lawyer-and-everyone-else-ask-the-mice/

======
mmorris
This is a clever story that's on the funny side but has an insightful moral.
Sometimes you have to take a step back in order to see the quick, simple
solution is right in front of you.

~~~
phwd
I agree with that the 'taking a step back' but I am not liking that they took
on consultant/lawyer etc versus geniuses. Are they saying that everyone else
except those who worked on the ENIAC would have thought of going straight to
the mouse trap ? Why the bias in that ? I am still young so maybe there is
some underlying meaning I am not seeing. I really thought consultants at least
were some of the best people (at least those who came from engineering). Then
again that is my bias; consultants (that come from engineering) are geniuses.

~~~
rglullis
The problem with consultants is that their expertise is usually in a higher
layer of abstraction, compared to the ones that work on the place on a daily-
basis.

The stereotypical consultant can only think about applying the same processes
(mental- and business-) that s/he applied at all other gigs. Instead of
adapting the process to the company culture, they want to _change the company
culture so that it can fit into the process_.

Moreover, they usually have the wrong incentives. Someone who is used to
charge by the hour has no reason to look for the most effective solution to
the problem. If they got a six-month contract to build a better mouse-trap (or
a faster horse), they will take that time to build, instead of trying to solve
the problem from a different angle. And that's in the case they are actually
good!

------
kgrin
My immediate reaction was to run out and buy mousetrapster.com... not sure
why, just seems like there's _something_ fun one ought to be able to do with
it.

...anyone got any ideas?

